

Is Running Ads on a Programming Blog Worth It? - jwmerrill
http://danluu.com/blog-ads/

======
paulhauggis
The other problem is that Developers and other people in IT mostly hate ads
and will most likely not click on anything.

I ran a programming blog for 5 years and found this to be the case.

